# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pétition pour les loups par les associations de CAP loup

## leea

http://www.ferus.fr/actualite/grande...e-pastoralisme




Merci d'être un maximum à signer pour que cesse, entre autre, cette désinformation des médias sur les loups et que cesse le massacre de cette sublime espéce ( protégée qui plus est ! )  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Signée.

----------


## Giemma

signée!

----------


## leea

http://www.consultations-publiques.d...id_article=483

consultation publique du gouvernement pour le plan loup : n'hésitez pas à aller donner votre avis  !

----------


## Wilo

signée, diffusée et commentaire mis sur la consultation.

----------


## leea

Bientôt  22 000 signatures ....

----------


## Wilo

::

----------


## leea

Bientôt 36 000 signatures .........

----------


## Fabange

Pétition signée.

----------


## leea

44 000 signatures ........

----------


## Wilo

espérons que le gouvernement en prendra compte  ::

----------


## leea

http://www.ferus.fr/actualite/segole...oup#more-26204


oui oui le gouvernement en tient compte ....... pour faire tout l'inverse  ::

----------


## Wilo

ils ont "prélevé" une louve de 12 kgs, encore un bébé à ce poids, quelle tristesse  ::  et là les chasseurs vont organiser les battues aux loups pour bientôt, tout excités à l'idée de tuer du loup. Je suis dégoutée

----------


## bab

*18 septembre 2014 :* ouverture de la chasse aux loups dans les Hautes-Alpes, les Alpes maritimes et la Savoie.
*
Savoie :*

Le préfet de la Savoie Eric Jalon a signé le 15 septembre deux arrêtés *autorisant chacun le prélèvement de deux loups* (voir ICI et LA), dans le cadre du dispositif prévu par larrêté ministériel du 5 août 2014 (qui prévoit le recours aux battues au grand gibier, chasse à lapproche et à laffût). Les tirs pourront être effectués jusquau 16 octobre._LASPAS, FERUS et ONE VOICE ont déposé un recours en référé-suspension contre ces deux arrêtés préfectoraux.

_*Hautes-Alpes :*

*Mise à jour du 25/09* : deux nouveaux arrêtés de tirs de prélèvement viennent dêtre signés par le Préfet des Hautes-Alpes. Le premier sur les communes de Monêtier-les-Bains et Névache et le deuxième sur les communes dAncelle et La Bâtie-Neuve (voir > ICI). Cela porte donc à 5 le nombre de loups pouvant être abattus dans le seul département des Hautes-Alpes.Le 12 septembre, le préfet Pierre Besnard a signé 2 arrêtés de tir de prélèvement :- A Ceillac dans le Queyras est autorisé un « tir de prélèvement classique » d*un loup* (sans recours aux battues au grand gibier). Pour info, Ceillac est la commune où un louveteau a été percuté par une voiture, soigné en centre de soins et où le préfet a dores et déjà annoncé que si elle survivait -cest une femelle-, elle ne serait de toute façon jamais relâchée en milieu naturel ;- Sur la commune du Dévoluy, un prélèvement de *deux loups* est autorisé dans le cadre du dispositif prévu par larrêté ministériel du 5 août 2014 (avec recours aux battues au grand gibier, chasse à lapproche et à laffût).

*Alpes-Maritimes :*

Pas moins de 6 autorisations de tirs de prélèvement ont été signées le 11 septembre par le préfet Gérard Gavory, toutes ayant recours à larrêté ministériel du 5 août dernier, donc aux battues au grand gibier (voir > ICI). Contrairement aux 2 arrêtés des Hautes-Alpes,*aucune limitation dans le nombre de loups pouvant être abattus*.
*Pour rappel, ASPAS, Ferus, FNE, LPO et One Voice ont déposé le 3 septembre un recours auprès du Conseil dÉtat afin de contester larrêté du 5 août qui permet dabattre des loups lors de battues au grand gibier (voir > ICI). Tous les arrêtés des Alpes-maritimes et un des 2 arrêtés des Hautes-Alpes sont donc concernés par la décision que prendra le Conseil dEtat.


**24 septembre 2014 :* chasse au loup dans les Alpes de Haute-Provence, le Var et la Drome

*Alpes de Haute-Provence :*

*Mise à jour du 29/09* : un nouvel arrêté de tir de prélèvement a été pris le 24 septembre 2014. *Deux loups* pourront être tirés sur les communes dAnthon, Auzet, Barles, Hautes-Duyes et La Robine-sur-Galabre.La préfète Patrica Willaert a pris 3 arrêtés de prélèvement les 5, 16 et 18 septembre :- Un tir de prélèvement de *2 loups*, sur la commune de Villars-Colmars > ICI.- Un tir de prélèvement de *2 loups* sur le territoire de la nouvelle meute dite « Teillon-Estéron » dans le Moyen Verdon, en limite avec le Var et les Alpes-Maritimes (sur les communes des Angles, Demandolx, Saint-Julien-du-Verdon, Soleilhas, Ubraye, Vergons) > ICI.- Un tir de prélèvement d*un loup* sur les communes de Castellet-les-Sausses et Sausses> ICI.Un autre arrêté concernant le prélèvement de deux loups pourrait être signé dans les prochains jours a indiqué la préfecture.

*Var :*

Avant de partir, le préfet du Var Laurent Cayrel na pas pu sempêcher de signer un arrêté de tir de prélèvement de *3 loups* sur plusieurs communes de Canjuers. Evidemment, le recours aux battues aux grands gibiers est autorisé > ICI.

*Drôme :*

Une autorisation de tir de prélèvement d*un loup* sur 5 communes de la Drôme a été signée par Didier Lauga (Bouvières, Chaudebonne, Montjoux, Valouse & Vesc) 


*25 septembre 2014 :* un jeune loup abattu à Canjuers
Ça naura pas traîné Cinq jours après la signature de larrêté par le préfet du Var, un jeune mâle de lannée a été abattu hier dans le cadre dune battue qui sest déroulée sur la commune dAiguines. Daprès les informations de Nice Matin, le louveteau était accompagné de 2 autres louveteaux et dune femelle adulte.« La louve aurait également été tirée mais manquée. »Larrêté autorise le prélèvement de 3 loups au total sur le secteur du camp militaire de Canjuers. Deux autres loups peuvent donc encore être tués.

*1er octobre 2014 :* un louveteau abattu en Savoie
Un louveteau a été tué lundi soir sur la commune de Valmeinier dans le cadre dun tir de défense ordonné par la préfecture de la Savoie. Le tir a eu lieu dans la vallée de la Maurienne. Pour ce faire, deux louvetiers et le berger avait veillé deux nuits durant. Daprès nos infos, le troupeau nétait pas protégé malgré que la zone soit considérée comme ZPP depuis 10 ans. Le loup abattu serait une femelle de seulement 5 moisLe communiqué de la préfecture de Savoie :*Un loup abattu sur la commune de Valmeinier*_Dans la nuit du 29 au 30 septembre, un loup a été abattu suite à une opération menée par les louvetiers sur la commune de Valmeinier. Cette opération sest_ _déroulée dans le cadre dun tir de défense autorisé par arrêté préfectoral, en vue de protéger un troupeau dovins.__Des attaques répétées avaient été constatées sur le secteur depuis plusieurs semaines et sétaient intensifiées ces derniers jours.__LOffice national de la chasse et de la faune sauvage (ONCFS) a recueilli le cadavre de lanimal et la transmis au laboratoire départemental danalyses vétérinaires de la Savoie.__Une autopsie va être pratiquée afin de définir les caractéristiques génétiques et pathologiques de lanimal.

_*7 octobre 2014 :* _une jeune louve tuée dans les Alpes de Haute-Provence
_Une louve denviron 1 an a été abattue ce matin près dEntrages (12 km de Digne les bains). Le tir a été effectué par un éleveur détenteur dun permis de chasse dans le cadre dun tir de défense autorisé par la préfecture. Son témoignage a été diffusé.Les questions que lon se pose :
- Cet éleveur avait lautorisation pour un tir de défense simple, il dit lui même avoir abattu la louve à 150 mètres. Cette louve était-elle une menace pour son troupeau, seule condition pour que léleveur puisse tirer?- Quel type darme avait-il ? Il dit lui même avoir tiré dune zone surplombant la route menant au village, ce qui est interdit avec un fusil à canon rayé.- Où étaient les chiens de protection puisquil semble, daprès larrêté préfectoral, que cet éleveur réunissait tous les moyens de protection.En conclusion, ce tir ressemble fort à lexécution sommaire dun loup qui ne menaçait pas le troupeau.
Il sagit du 5ème loup tué dans le cadre « légal » cette année. Six autres loups sont morts en 2014 : 3 ont été braconnés (poison ou tir illégal) et 3 ont péri dans des collisions avec des voitures.

*13 octobre 2014* : deux loups ont été abattu ce week-end

Un loup a été abattu par un éleveur à Larche (Alpes de Haute Provence) vendredi soir et un autre a été tué dimanche matin à loccasion dune battue dans le Dévoluy (Hautes-Alpes). Avec la louve dEntrages abattue le mardi dernier, cela porte à 3 le nombre de loups tués en lespace dune semaine*Alpes de Haute-Provence*

Vendredi soir, un loup a été abattu par un éleveur dans le cadre dun tir de défense près du village de Larche (Ubaye). Le troupeau devait redescendre en camion le lendemai. Le cadavre va être autopsié afin de déterminer le sexe et lâge de lanimal.CP préfecture + Plan loup : rappel des dispositions
*Hautes Alpes*

Dimanche matin, une louve a été tuée au cours dune battue de chasse sur le secteur de Saint-Etienne en Dévoluy (photo), dans le cadre dun arrêté de tir de prélèvement.La préfecture précise que ce loup a été tué lors dune battue, par un chasseur qui avait suivi au préalable une formation spécifique.*Cest le sixième loup tué depuis larrêté du 30 juin 2014 :
*

*20 octobre 2014 :* un loup abattu dans les Alpes Maritimes

Nous apprenons aujourdhui (sic) quun loup a été tué lors dune battue au grand gibier le samedi 18 octobre sur la commune de Beuil.La préfecture indique dans son communiqué quil sagissait dun mâle de 36 kg.Cette battue sest déroulée dans le cadre dune autorisation de prélèvement prise par arrêté préfectoral le 11 septembre. En tout, pas moins de 6 autorisations de tirs de prélèvement ont été signées par le préfet Gérard Gavory (voir > ICI).Cest donc le 7ème loup qui sera décompté du plafond 2014-2015 (4 tirs de prélèvement, 3 tirs de défense)Ferus condamne toujours aussi fermement ces tirs de prélèvement, inefficaces et injustes. Tout cela est déplorable.

*27 octobre 2014 :* deux loups tués la semaine dernière

*Alpes de Haute-Provence*

Dans le cadre de larrêté du 24 septembre autorisant labattage de 2 loups sur les communes dAuthon, Auzet, Barles, Hautes-Duyes et La Robine-sur-Galabre, un loup a été tué le 22 octobre dans le massif des Monges. Lire le communiqué de la préfecture qui ne donne aucune info supplémentaire  > ICI.Il sagit du 3ème loup tué dans le département des Alpes de Haute-Provence pour la période 2014/2015 :

*Alpes-Maritimes*

Une louve de 31 kg a été tuée et un autre blessé samedi 25 octobre au cours dune battue qui avait lieu sur la commune de Roubion.Il sagit là aussi du 3 ème loup tué dans ce département :

*Cela porte à 9 le nombre de loups abattus (+ 1 en « expertise ») dans le cadre de larrêté du 30 juin et donc déduits du plafond 2014/2015. Pour rappel, cet arrêté permet le « prélèvement » de 24 loups avec possibilité de réexaminer ce plafond à 36 en cours dannée.


7 novembre 2014 :* les associations de cap-loup redemandent un rendez-vous à Ségolène Royal

Courrier des associations de CAP-Loup à Ségolène Royal, ministre de lÉcologie, 7 novembre 2014

*Objet : Renouvellement dune demande daudience pour la remise dune pétition favorable au loup
*
*Madame la Ministre,*
Nous vous avions adressé le 3 juillet dernier un courrier présentant notre souhait de pouvoir vous rencontrer, afin de vous remettre en main propre une pétition ayant désormais recueilli plus de 50 000 signatures en faveur dune meilleure protection du loup, et afin de vous faire part de nos propositions pour favoriser lindispensable cohabitation entre le loup et le pastoralisme. Notre courrier est resté sans réponse à ce jour, cest pourquoi nous renouvelons notre demande.
Depuis votre arrivée au ministère, force est de constater que le loup fait lobjet dans notre pays dune politique encore plus défavorable quelle ne létait jusqualors avec vos prédécesseurs. La protection des troupeaux domestiques ne justifie pas les nombreux arrêtés publiés, visant non pas à limiter la prédation sur le cheptel, mais bel et bien à réduire la population de loups en France. Y compris au cur même dun Parc National !
Le mouvement associatif sest organisé en conséquence, et 26 associations de protection de la nature et du droit animalier se sont regroupées au sein du collectif CAP Loup. Parmi celles-ci, deux associations siégeaient au Groupe National Loup mais refusent dorénavant de participer à ses réunions, car elles sont devenues les chambres denregistrement des demandes des organisations agricoles et de la Fédération Nationale des Chasseurs.
Désormais, si le loup reste une espèce « strictement protégée » sur le plan réglementaire, son nouveau statut dans les faits est pire que sil était classé « gibier » voire « nuisible » : il peut être « chassé » dans 20 départements, et fait lobjet darrêtés de « tirs de prélèvement » réalisés à laide darmes interdites en action de chasse, de jour comme de nuit, et même hors période de chasse.
Madame la Ministre, vous devez savoir que nos concitoyens sont très attachés à la présence du loup en France, comme la montré le sondage IFOP réalisé en septembre 2013 pour lASPAS et One Voice qui montre que 79% des Français sont favorables à sa présence dans notre pays, y compris les ruraux.
Dautre part, dans le cadre de la directive européenne Habitat, la France sest engagée à maintenir lespèce en bon état de conservation dans son aire de répartition naturelle. Or le loup noccupe actuellement quune faible proportion des zones favorables du territoire national où il était autrefois présent. Il serait donc pertinent de favoriser le retour naturel du loup en laccompagnant par des mesures favorisant la cohabitation avec les activités humaines, plutôt que de chercher à limiter sa population encore très réduite. Lespèce ne compte quenviron 300 individus en France alors quelle est de 1500 en Italie, 2000 en Espagne. Même en Allemagne où le loup est de retour depuis 1995, il y a plus de meutes reproductrices quen France, avec des prédations sur le cheptel contenues grâce aux mesures de protection mises en place.
Malgré cette forte demande des Français, malgré le caractère encore fragile de lespèce dans notre pays, et malgré lintérêt de la présence du loup pour des secteurs économiques clefs en zone rurale que sont le tourisme et la sylviculture, vous avez décidé de faire chasser le loup.
Madame la Ministre, nous souhaitons pouvoir vous rencontrer afin de vous faire part de nos aspirations pour le respect de la faune, de la vie sauvage et de lindispensable cohabitation loup/pastoralisme.
Dans lattente de vous rencontrer, au nom des 26 associations réunies dans CAP loup, nous vous prions dagréer, Madame la Ministre, lexpression de notre haute considération.
Les associations de CAP Loup

----------


## Wilo

Madame la Ministre de l'écologie ne reçoit que les fédérations de chasseurs et agriculteurs, et éleveurs, mais ne reçoit pas les assos écolos. Cherchez l'erreur  ::

----------


## leea

Pétition toujours d'actualité ( + de 54 000 signatures, même si ça ne semble pour l'instant ne pas avoir d'impact malheureusement ...... )
Manifestation des eleveurs hier et aujourd'hui à Paris 


*Manifestations anti-loup : les éleveurs se trompent dennemi*


25 novembre 2014 | 
 Photo © Jocelyne Thomas

*Communiqué CAP Loup, 25 novembre 2014.**Manifestations anti-loup : les éleveurs se trompent dennemi*

*Les manifestations déleveurs contre le loup de ces 25-27 novembre, organisées à lappel de syndicats agricoles, font entendre les difficultés ressenties par la profession mais aussi une conception de lélevage ignorant tout des enjeux actuels de protection de la biodiversité. La Fédération nationale ovine considère le loup comme un « fléau » et demande rien de moins que « lexclusion des loups des zones délevage ». Face à cette vision dun autre âge, les associations de CAP Loup tiennent à rappeler les enjeux économiques et patrimoniaux du dossier.**Le loup nest pas responsable des difficultés économiques

*Le loup est une cible très facile à désigner, fédératrice pour des syndicats agricoles dépassés par les difficultés profondes de la filière ovine. *La très forte concurrence internationale, la baisse continue de la consommation de viande ovine en France (-50% en 30 ans), la disparition des terres agricoles au profit de lurbanisation (7 millions dhectares en 50 ans), la multiplication des maladies (émergence récente du virus de Schmallenberg): voilà les causes réelles des difficultés de lélevage ovin.*La France doit protéger le loup
La population de loups est certes actuellement dans une dynamique plutôt positive au niveau national, et ce retour naturel est une chance formidable pour nos écosystèmes. Mais la conservation de lespèce nest pas encore assurée en France. Notre pays, comme les autres, doit prendre sa part dans la protection des loups. 

Cest à la fois une nécessité patrimoniale et une obligation réglementaire de la France au niveau européen.
*Les citoyens ont leur mot à dire
*Lélevage ovin est maintenu en France par des subventions publiques représentant 50 à 80% du revenu des exploitations, hors subventions spécifiques pour la protection des troupeaux et indemnisations liées à la prédation. Les éleveurs auraient donc tout intérêt à répondre aux attentes des Français, très majoritairement favorables à la protection du loup*. Le retour de cette espèce est aussi une très bonne nouvelle pour le développement du tourisme vert. Oui, le retour du loup est souvent une contrainte nouvelle pour des éleveurs qui doivent réapprendre à travailler en présence de prédateurs naturels. Mais les éleveurs peuvent et doivent sadapter aux enjeux du 21ème siècle de protection du patrimoine naturel de tous les Français.

*sondage IFOP septembre 2013 pour lASPAS et One Voice

Ils seront reçus aujourd'hui par le " ministre de l'agriculture "

Ah et deux arrêtés de tir de prelevement suspendus, tirs qui avaient été autorisés pour la protection des troupeaux .....et qui n'ont plus lieu d'etre vu que le troupeau est redescendu ...... 
les prefets ne savent même plus ce qu'ils font .....
*Suite aux recours juridiques déposés par lASPAS, FERUS et ONE VOICE, trois associations de CAP Loup (voir notre actualité du 5 novembre), le tribunal administratif de Marseille vient de suspendre deux arrêtés préfectoraux de « tir de prélèvement » du 24 octobre qui ordonnaient labattage de quatre loups jusquau 25 décembre sur les communes dAllos, Thorame-Basse et Thorame-Haute (Alpes-de-Haute-Provence).*

----------


## Wilo

c'est incroyable comme le loup suscite encore la haine parmi les "antis", le syndrome du "petit chaperon rouge" ? bravo au tribunal de Marseille qui a suspendu les tirs. Et dire que c'est une espèce strictement protégée ! les préfets s'en donnent aussi à coeur joie, sans parler des chasseurs, oh l'aubaine, on va pouvoir tirer sur les loups..... c'est lamentable

----------


## leea

_" Létude du biologiste Rob Wielgus et de lanalyste Kaylie Peebles est la plus grande dans ce domaine, analysant et compilant 25 années de prélèvements sur les loups dans le Montana, le Wyoming et lIdaho, où lespèce a été réintroduite au milieu des années 1990, notamment dans le secteur de Yellowstone.

Jusquà présent, lefficacité des tirs de loup pour protéger les troupeaux était une hypothèse non testée. Or, selon les chercheurs, pour chaque loup tué, les chances de prédations sur les troupeaux augmentent significativement : 4 % pour les ovins et 5 à 6 % pour les bovins. A partir de 20 loups tués, les pertes sur les troupeaux doublent.

La tendance se poursuit jusquà ce que 25 % des loups dun secteur soient tués ; à partir de ce seuil, les prédations diminuent. Mais un taux de prélèvement de loup de plus de 25 % est trop important pour que lespèce se maintienne à long terme_*.*_Lannée dernière déjà dans PLOS ONE, ces chercheurs et dautres collègues avaient trouvé des résultats similaires pour les pumas : les tirs de prélèvement sont contre-productifs et perturbent tant les populations de pumas que les jeunes attaquent davantage les ongulés domestiques.

__Selon Wielgus, les tirs de loups sont susceptibles de perturber la cohésion sociale des meutes. Alors quun couple dominant intacte retardera laccouplement de sa progéniture, des perturbations au sein de la meute peuvent laisser les jeunes loups sexuellement matures libres de se reproduire, ce qui conduira à une augmentation des couples reproducteurs. "

Comme lindique Wielgus, les prédations dues aux loups constituent un faible pourcentage des pertes, surtout comparé aux autres causes comme les maladies, les accidents ou les autres prédateurs. Dans une étude à venir sur le contrôle non-létal des loups, une équipe de Wielgus a suivi par télémétrie 300 ovins et bovins lété dernier dans lest de létat de Washington. Aucun animal na été tué par les loups.
Il y aura quelques prédations, dit Wielgus. Mais le chercheur encourage à davantage de moyens non létaux comme les chiens de protections, des effaroucheurs lumineux ou des « cartes à risque » pour décourager le pâturage des troupeaux domestiques dans des zones trop difficiles à protéger. "





_Je suis encore tombée sur une émission sur France 4 clairement orientée "pro anti-loups " , où justement une " spécialiste " (  de je ne sais pas quoi d'ailleurs ) citait le petit chaperon rouge comme une histoire véridique, " non ce n'est pas un mythe " ( que des gens se soient fait bouffer au moyen age et aprés, pas de probléme, mais j'ai du mal à croire au loup qui parle et qui se déguise )

----------


## Yummy63

Signée

----------


## Wilo

de toute façon on a très bien compris que c'est l'éradication pure et simple qu'ils veulent. En France de toute façon, ours, lynx, loups, etc, etc.... tout dérange, il faut tout supprimer sauf ce qui les arrange (éleveurs, agriculteurs, chasseurs..........). Et le pire, un gouvernement qui donne le feu vert  ::

----------


## leea

Encore et toujours d'acualité malheureusement, + de 57 000 signatures ... 

_Le préfet du Var récidive et envoie un signal fort pour encourager le braconnage et décimer la population de loups sur la plateau de Canjuers.__Le préfet du Var vient d’ordonner les « tirs de prélèvements » de 4 loups sur le plateau de Canjuers, du 2 janvier au 28 février prochains, par des chasseurs (voir l’arrêté ). Quatre loups ont déjà été abattus par des chasseurs le 24 septembre et le 12 novembre dernier dans le cadre d’un arrêté similaire, alors que l’arrêté ne prévoyait le prélèvement que de 3 loups maximum. Ce braconnage autorisé a été « légalisé » par le préfet, dans un silence indécent, au mépris d’ailleurs des consignes officielles gouvernementales de lutte contre le braconnage dans le cadre du plan loup.__Il y a sur ce plateau 2 meutes évaluées à une vingtaine de loups environ. Quatre loups ont déjà été tués, les 4 loups autorisés par le préfet porteraient donc le nombre de loups prélevés à 8 soit plus de 40 % de la population totale. Cet arrêté est donc en contradiction formelle avec l’exception de la directive européenne « Habitats » qui indique que les prélèvements éventuels ne doivent pas nuire au maintien en état de conservation de l’espèce. Le préfet du Var n’en a cure, il veut que les loups soient éliminés du plateau et fait tout pour y arriver, avec la complicité des chasseurs.__Ferus examine avec ses partenaires associatifs les possibilités de recours contre cet arrêté._

----------


## Wilo

4 loups dont deux louveteaux d'une quinzaine de kilos, des bébés  ::  les chasseurs n'ont aucune pitié, ils ont une pierre à la place du coeur.
j'espère que Ferus va pouvoir faire annuler cet arrêté, jusqu'à présent ils y sont toujours arrivés. Comment se fait il qu'un préfet puisse encourager le braconnage en toute impunité ! c'est scandaleux et monstrueux !

----------


## leea

oui tu as raison à ce niveau là les chasseurs sont des monstres, le prefet du Var aussi, j'imagine que ça fait bien d'avoir un loup ( même un bébé  ) sur  "son tableau de chasse " pourri ..... 

l'arrêté devrait être annulé, il est complétement illegal, au niveau national et européen, c'est pitoyable pour un prefet, à quand des vrais sanctions ?

----------


## Wilo

oui, à quand des vraies sanctions ? on se demande. J'avais écrit à l'époque au ministère de l'écologie pour dénoncer la politique envers les loups sur leur site gouv.fr. Même pas l'ombre d'une réponse  ::

----------


## bab

Communiqué CAP Loup :

*La ministre de l’écologie reçoit les anti-loups et ne reçoit pas CAP Loup**29 avril 2015*

*Il n’aura fallu qu’une dizaine de jours aux anti-loups pour être reçus au ministère de l’écologie par Ségolène Royal, sitôt après la demande de rendez-vous portée par le député-maire de Nice et anti-loups notoire, Christian Estrosi. La ministre a donc reçu ce 29 avril une délégation venue simplement réclamer des tirs de loups, encore des tirs de loups et toujours plus de tirs de loups.**Pendant ce temps, Ségolène Royal refuse de recevoir les associations de CAP Loup et d’écouter nos propositions en faveur d’une meilleure cohabitation entre le pastoralisme et le loup, malgré nos courriers et demandes successives depuis maintenant dix mois.**Une ministre de l’écologie qui accueille à bras ouvert les anti-loups dès qu’ils le demandent, et qui ne veut pas recevoir les associations de protection de la nature : voilà comment est traité le loup en France.**Nous ne baissons pas les bras et continuons à demander un rendez-vous avec Ségolène Royal. Nous avons besoin de votre soutien. Notre pétition a recueilli 65 000 signatures. Nous devons être encore plus nombreux à signer, car les défenseurs des loups, bien que manifestement méprisés par la ministre, sont largement majoritaires en France.**Aidez-nous à être entendus, en continuant à diffuser la pétition CAP Loup : pour que vive le loup et que vive le pastoralisme !
**Merci à tous.*

----------


## leea

Encore d'actualité ( je ne sais pas combien de temps encore pour la pétition ) http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...oralisme/12096 il y a  + de 66 000 signatures .... il faut signer ..... 

http://www.centrepresseaveyron.fr/20...nts,958343.php  

Et bizarrement quand les attaques se passent dans une région sans loups, les " grands " médias sont moins promptes à réagir ...http://www.francebleu.fr/faits-diver...chiens-2316625

----------


## bab

Des emplois d'avenir pour aider à tuer les loups ?

30 avril 2015 | Catégorie : Actus de Ferus, Actus loup, Toute l'actualité
*La préfète des Alpes de Haute-Provence donne des gages au monde de la chasse et en rajoute sur le loup. 
Faut-il en rire ou en pleurer ?*

Lors de lassemblée générale de la Fédération départementale des chasseurs des Alpes de Haute-Provence qui a eu lieu à 
Digne les Bains le week-end dernier, la Préfète, Patricia Willaert, est intervenue pour déclarer que « _le loup et la prédation 
constituent un enjeu prioritaire dans notre département »_. Elle a listé les dispositions envisagées dans le cadre du nouvel 
arrêté ministériel relatif au protocole dintervention sur la population de loups et, au-delà le fait dautoriser des tirs de défense 
pluriannuels et de faciliter le recours aux tirs renforcés (prélèvement de plusieurs loups lors de chasses à lapproche, à laffût 
ou en battues au grand gibier), elle a également fait allusion à lexpérimentation de caméras thermiques par lONCFS et de 
chiens pisteurs pour les tirs de prélèvement.
Le comble est atteint lorsquelle a indiqué que _« des brigades devraient être constituées avec des emplois davenir pour aider 
à la mise en oeuvre des tirs de défense renforcée et des tirs de prélèvement »_ (source « La Provence » du 27 avril 2015).
Ainsi donc, lavenir des jeunes de la région passe par le massacre des loups

----------


## Wilo

Digne les bains, Gap, Estrosi le maire de Nice, tous sont des extrémistes animés par la haine du loup et ne se préoccupent pas d'essayer de trouver une solution pour que la cohabitation se fasse entre les loups et les bergers ou éleveurs comme cela a lieu en Italie et en Espagne. C'est lamentable surtout que les préfets se mettent à abonder dans le sens des haineux et le gouvernement avec sa ministre de l'(anti) écologie en tête, approuve et font tout pour exterminer les loups. Et cela en toute illégalité puisque l'espèce est strictement protégée. Mais ils s'en foutent totalement ! c'est à vomir

----------


## bab

> arrétes illégaux *:CAP Loup rappelle à l'ordre les maires délinquants*
> *Communiqué de presse, CAP LOUP, 26 mai 2015.*
> 
> * Malgré la reconnaissance de lillégalité dun arrêté municipal qui autorise le tir des loups pour tout citoyen, dautres maires disent vouloir prendre en toute connaissance de cause des arrêtés similaires, tout aussi dangereux et insensés quillégaux. Les associations de CAP Loup engagent dores et déjà les actions juridiques pour faire annuler ces arrêtés, en appellent au préfet coordinateur du Plan national loup, et mettent en garde les élus qui seraient tentés par cette forme de délinquance.*Suite à laction de lASPAS, qui fait partie de CAP Loup, la préfecture des Hautes-Alpes a demandé au maire de Pelleautier de retirer son arrêté illégal du 15 mai dernier qui autorise le tir des loups « _pour tout citoyen majeur, muni dune arme, ayant la faculté de sen servir_ ». Ceci na pas empêché dautres maires des environs (Prunières, Les Orres) de déclarer quils prendraient des arrêtés similaires. Ces élus savent pourtant que le loup est une espèce protégée, que les autorisations de tirs sont délivrées par les préfets, et quelles le sont déjà largement aux éleveurs de leurs communes.LASPAS vient de demander à la préfecture de sommer ces maires de ne pas prendre ces arrêtés illégaux. Sils sont pris et que les maires refusent de les abroger dans les plus brefs délais, cest le tribunal administratif qui ordonnera leur suspension suite au recours que déposeront lASPAS, FERUS et ONE VOICE, trois associations de CAP Loup. Dautre part, notre collectif vient décrire au préfet de région Jean-François Carenco, coordinateur du Plan national loup, pour lui demander de prendre les mesures appropriées et dinviter les préfets à la plus grande réactivité pour faire retirer les arrêtés municipaux illégaux.  
> 
> Si un loup était abattu en application de tels arrêtés, la responsabilité fautive du maire serait engagée, et nos associations demanderaient réparation du préjudice causé par cette destruction illégale. La « ruralité » que disent défendre ces maires délinquants nest pas celle que veulent les Français, y compris les ruraux. Il est inacceptable que des élus irresponsables, à la recherche de publicité auprès dextrémistes anti-loups, se croient au-dessus des lois et mettent en danger les citoyens en autorisant des tirs anarchiques qui ne solutionneront en rien les problèmes des éleveurs.


.

Les délinquants en gants blancs se portent bien. Merci ! A chier

----------


## Wilo

Il y a une consultation publique sur le site de gouv.fr ouverte jusqu'au 21 juin. Bien que notre avis leur importe peu, j'ai laissé mon commentaire. Voici le lien en espérant que ça marche. Ils veulent en tuer 36 pour l'année 2015-2016 !!!! 

Projet d’arrêté fixant les conditions et limites dans lesquelles des dérogations aux interdictions de destruction peuvent être accordées par les préfets concernant le loup (Canis lupus)
Projet d’arrêté fixant le nombre maximum de spécimens de loups (Canis lupus) dont la destruction pourra être autorisée pour la période 2015-2016*
déposez votre commentaire sur le site de la consultation
http://www.consultations-publiques.d...?id_rubrique=2* 
*
*

----------


## leea

*Tirs en hausse, loups en baisse : les Français pas d’accord
*_Plus de 5 700  personnes ont répondu à la consultation publique sur le projet d’arrêtés  ministériels autorisant l’abattage de 36 loups. Cette mobilisation est  exceptionnelle pour une consultation, et très majoritairement opposée au  projet. Alors que la population de loups est en baisse dans notre pays,  le gouvernement doit tenir compte de la volonté des Français et arrêter  de céder à la pression des lobbies agricoles et cynégétiques.__Le projet rejeté par les citoyens à l’issue de la consultation publique concerne deux arrêtés :  l’un fixant le nombre de loups pouvant être tués pour la période  2015-2016, l’autre encadrant les conditions de tirs. Si l’État adoptait  ces textes, il montrerait que cette consultation est une mascarade, tout  comme le « Groupe national loup » auquel les associations de protection  de la nature refusent de participer car il ne fait qu’enregistrer des  décisions validées en amont pour contenter le monde de la chasse et les  syndicats agricoles.__Pour la première fois depuis le retour  naturel de l’espèce en France, la population de loups est en baisse  d’après le suivi officiel (ONCFS) : 282 loups estimés en 2015, contre  301 en 2014. La même étude précise que l’abattage de 36 loups voulu par  l’État en 2015-2016 entraînerait 38 % de probabilité d’une nouvelle  baisse de la population. Alors que l’espèce  est classée « vulnérable » sur la Liste rouge des espèces menacées en  France (MNHN, UICN), l’État prend le risque de mettre en péril une  espèce strictement protégée en Europe.__En plus d’être un immense gâchis, la  politique des tirs engagée par l’État est un échec en termes de  cohabitation avec l’élevage. En 2014, l’abattage légal de 18 loups et la  perte officielle de 8 autres tués accidentellement, braconnés ou  retirés à la nature ont pu faire baisser la population de loups mais pas  la prédation sur le bétail : elle continuera tant que les troupeaux ne  seront pas mieux protégés. Et elle continuera tant que les éleveurs ne  seront pas mieux aidés techniquement pour évoluer vers des pratiques  adaptées, et tant qu’ils ne seront pas incités à le faire en  contrepartie des subventions qu’ils perçoivent.__Les Français sont opposés à la destruction des loups (sondage IFOP 2013).  L’État doit revoir sa copie et ne pas adopter un projet qui  confirmerait de façon éclatante sa soumission aux lobbies, son mépris de  la biodiversité et de la volonté des citoyens._
_ Les associations de CAP Loup_

----------


## Wilo

le problème avec ce gouvernement c'est qu'ils n'en ont rien à cirer des avis des citoyens, et encore moins le ministre de l' "anti" écologie  ::

----------


## bab

> le problème avec ce gouvernement c'est qu'ils n'en ont rien à cirer des avis des citoyens, et encore moins le ministre de l' "anti" écologie


*36 loups à tuer : la France en infraction et contre lavis des Français*

*2 juillet 2015*

COMMUNIQUÉ DE PRESSE  2 JUILLET 2015

*La ministre de lécologie vient de publier deux arrêtés fixant les* *conditions de tirs** et le* *nombre de loups** pouvant être tués pour la période 2015-2016. Ces mesures entérinent une politique de destruction dictée par les lobbies agricoles et cynégétiques, au mépris de la demande des citoyens et des obligations de notre pays. Les associations de CAP Loup demandent le retrait de ces arrêtés et portent plainte contre la France.*Ces arrêtés ont été pris alors quils avaient été massivement rejetés par les citoyens lors de la consultation publique, et alors que les Français sont opposés à la destruction des loups (sondage IFOP 2013). LÉtat obéit aux syndicats agricoles et au monde de la chasse, par des mesures contraires à toute idée de coexistence entre le loup et lélevage.Les loups peuvent désormais être abattus même si le bétail na pas été attaqué, même sil nest pas protégé, et jusquà six mois après quil est rentré. Les tirs sont possibles jusque dans le cur des parcs nationaux. Les éleveurs continuent à être subventionnés et indemnisés sans contrepartie ni incitation à protéger leur troupeau.Le nombre de loups pouvant être tués en 2015-2016 augmente de 24 à 36, alors que la population de loups est en baisse daprès le suivi officiel (ONCFS : 301 loups estimés en 2014, 282 loups en 2015). Les abattages (19 légaux en 2014-2015) ont pourtant montré leur inefficacité depuis des années puisquils nempêchent par les attaques de continuer sur les troupeaux insuffisamment protégés qui concentrent lessentiel de la prédation.Nous demandons depuis un an à rencontrer Ségolène Royal pour lui faire part de nos propositions en faveur dune meilleure cohabitation entre le loup et le pastoralisme. La ministre de lécologie refuse de recevoir les associations écologistes, tandis quelle reçoit les syndicats anti-loups et applique leurs doléances.En organisant une chasse aux loups qui met en péril le retour de lespèce au niveau national et sans chercher à favoriser la coexistence avec les activités agricoles, lÉtat met la France en infraction par rapport à la convention de Berne et à la Directive Habitats-Faune-Flore. Nos associations portent donc plainte contre la France auprès de la Commission européenne.

*Les associations de CAP Loup*

----------


## Wilo

pourvu que ça aboutisse ! exactement ce que je disais, la ministre de "l'anti écologie" ben puisqu'on peut passer par dessus les lois, à quand la chasse aux incompétents et destructeurs de notre faune sauvage ? je m'inscris tout de suite !

----------


## leea

C'est juste pitoyable d'être obligé d'en arriver là .... oui espérons que ça aboutisse  .....
Les incompétents ne sont  pas une espéce en voie de disparition, c'est vrai qu'on devrait avoir le droit de les chasser ....  
J'espére que Royal va bien se faire taper sur les doigts .... .

----------


## leea

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...ture-list=true

Encore et toujours cette pétition ... 82000 signatures ...... je ne  sais pas si mme Royale a toute sa tête, peut être qu'une pétition anti loup ( j'en ai pas trouvé sur le net .... ah bah oui ils n'en ont pas besoin ) , une consultation publique à 90 % anti loups et un sondage avec 75 % des français contre la présence des loups la ferait peut être changer de politique , peut être a t elle le syndrome de l'esprit contradictoire ... 

Et le coup des éleveurs sequestreurs qui ont gain de cause .... bravo, bien joué, quel exemple !! Et le gamin qui s'était fait soi disant attaqué par des loups .... en premier titre au JT, par contre quand il a été démontré que c'était des mensonges, plus rien ...... 6000 chasseurs dans les Hautes Alpes .... mais  .....et la demande de la France à l'Europe pour déclasser le loup en espéce nuisible ..... et les autorisations de tirer sur les loups dans les parcs nationaux .... 
Sérieux j'en ai honte pour eux .... 

Et aprés tous ces grands écologistes vont faire les cons à une " conférence climat  de Paris " où tout le monde débarquera en jet privé .....

----------


## leea

http://www.ferus.fr/actualite/estros...loup-en-france

Estrosi condamné pour diffamation à cause de ses théorie fumeuses sur le retour du loup ..... bien fait pour sa tronche .... et il fait appel en plus !!


_Vrai-fau
sse interview d'Estrosi par Yves Paccalet :

__Les grandes enquêtes du Dahu des montagnes
  Édition du mardi 15 septembre 2015
_
_  Christian Estrosi nous déclare :
 « Le loup a été réintroduit en France par les Extraterrestres ! »

_

_   Christian Estrosi, maire de Nice et tête de liste Les RépUMP aux  élections régionales en Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur, nous a reçus dans sa  magnifique villa pieds dans l’eau, sur la Promenade des Anglais. Il  désirait faire le point sur l’angoissante question de la prolifération  du loup en PACA et dans toute la France._
_  Question :
   Monsieur Estrosi, vous comptez parmi les personnalités majeures du parti  Les RépUMP. Vous avez été champion de moto. Vous devez votre immense  culture à la lecture assidue de Moto Magazine, et c’est la raison pour  laquelle on vous surnomme « le Motodidacte »._
_  Christian Estrosi :
  Quand on a piloté une moto de course au top niveau, on est capable de  tout conduire, y compris la mairie de Nice et la région PACA en tenant  le guidon d’une seule main. Il suffit d’accélérer quand on est en  retard, de freiner avant les décors et de prendre chaque virage en  penchant du bon côté._
_  Question :
  Vous vous êtes distingué  depuis plusieurs années en prenant résolument parti contre le loup.  Pouvez-vous nous expliquer pourquoi ?_
_  Christian Estrosi :
   Le loup est dangereux. Il a une grande bouche et de grandes dents. Il a  dévoré Mère Grand, et je ne donne pas cher du Petit Chaperon rouge si  nous laissons empirer la situation. J’ajoute que cet animal est une  créature du diable, comme on s’en persuade en observant sa gueule  sanglante et ses yeux jaunes._
_  Question :
  Les naturalistes  affirment qu’on ne recense même pas 300 loups en France, alors qu’il en  existe 1 500 en Italie et 3 000 en Espagne. N’est-il pas étonnant que le  problème se pose dans celui des trois pays où il y en a le moins ?_
_  Christian Estrosi :
  Ne croyez pas ce que racontent les naturalistes : ils sont payés par  le gouvernement de gauche, qui veut ruiner les éleveurs de brebis et les  expulser de nos belles montagnes. La vérité, je vais vous la dire : des  loups, on en compte des milliers dans toute la France. Demain, ils  seront des millions ! Ils prolifèrent. Ils pullulent. La situation  devient dramatique. Il faut empêcher par tous les moyens le génocide des  bergers français !_
_  Question :
  « Génocide » : vous y allez fort, monsieur le maire…_
_  Christian Estrosi :
  Je pèse mes mots. Comprenez-moi bien : derrière les naturalistes, il y  a les écolos. Or, les écolos sont prêts à sacrifier des pans entiers de  l’humanité pour protéger les créatures du diable… On a raison de les  appeler les « khmers verts ». Leurs dégâts valent ceux de Daesh._
_  Question :
  Les écologistes répondent que la nature sait très bien trouver son  équilibre. Ils expliquent, par exemple, que le loup est revenu de  lui-même en France, depuis l’Italie, en franchissant la crête  montagneuse qui unit l’Argentera au Mercantour._
_  Christian Estrosi :
  Le loup n’a pas reconquis la France par ses propres moyens : il a été  réintroduit chez nous de nuit, clandestinement, par des individus  malveillants. Je m’épuise à l’expliquer depuis longtemps… Et je vous  livre un scoop : nos services scientifiques ont mené l’enquête. Nous  avons compris comment cela s’est passé. Nos conclusions seront publiées  dans le prochain numéro de Moto Magazine. Le loup a été réintroduit dans  le Mercantour par des Extraterrestres. Des Martiens… Oui : ce sont des  Martiens qui ont fait le coup ! Des Martiens, ça vous dit quelque chose ?  Les Petits Hommes verts… Le vert : la couleur des écolos… Si ce n’est  pas la meilleure preuve !_
_  (Propos recueillis par Yves Paccalet et la rédaction du Dahu des montagnes.)_







- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.motorevue.com/site/estrosi-travestit-l-histoire-39390.html

....mais quel fieffé menteur ....

----------


## Wilo

c'est gros mais c'est exactement ce que doit penser ce dégénéré

----------

